# I'm a daddy!!



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

One of the eggs from my leopard geckos hatched today!!
















I had two eggs in the incubator, one I really didnt think was alive and the other looked in really good condition. 
Well, the one that I thought was dead hatched, so the "healthy" egg should be following soon.

There is a bit of a sad side to this otherwise happy story. I think the little fella is a bit premature. He has a LOT of yolk left to absorb and the bottom half on the abdomen looks a little deformed. I'm not going to give up in him tho, he looks like a little fighter!

I'll take pics later, dont want to disturb him too much at the moment.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Well done Dad !! Good effort !!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

niiice, hopefully he turns out ok

im plannin on gettin a little leapord gecko in a couple weeks here..


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

cool!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

thats great i have a whole wack of chameleon eggs incubating right now and i cant wait for that day to come for me


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just had another look, dont think he'll make it through the night









Hope his brother has more luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that j

but luck with the other egg


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

j_burf said:


> Just had another look, dont think he'll make it through the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sh*t happens







but atleast you still got the other two


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hope that the other one has more luck and that the first makes it thru the night


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

He's gone.
I wanst expecting it to survive, but i thought it would last longer than this.
Here are some pics:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

You can see its quite premature. The colours havent developed properly and in the pic above, the can see the large amout of yolk yet to be absorbed. 
Does anyone know whay makes eggs hatch early? Is it just bad luck?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

It may be dead, but its still very cute.
Follow the LINK for a healthy looking hatchling


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well good luck with your eggs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry that he died but those are great pics


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sometimes things like this just happen Jburf.

Make sure you do not assist them out of their eggs....sometimes they will slit the egg and literally take two days or more to come out....keep your chin up and hope for the other to hatch on time correctly, and keep trying! Good job.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

shame that happened. i'm surprised it even got out of the shell... don't they have to cut their way out?

I had cornsnakes that laid eggs (constantly) and I thought this one egg was a bum, so decided to dissect it. cut open the egg, the neonate came out.... sat there attached to its yolk... and then WRIGGLED. scared the sh*t out of me. I put it in tupperware on a damp paper towel and believe it or not, the thing lived!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> shame that happened. i'm surprised it even got out of the shell... don't they have to cut their way out?


I havent got a clue, i suppose the only bit of energy it had was used in getting out of the egg.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

can velvet(flat tailed) geckos and leopards hybridize. they are similiar species


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

im sorry about that bro...

Carnivoro


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

syd said:


> can velvet(flat tailed) geckos and leopards hybridize. they are similiar species


 I think you are getting muddled up here. The velvet gecko _Oedura marmorata_ isn't a similar species, and therefore i dont think they can breed

I think you could be thinking of the fat tailed gecko _Hemitheconyx caudicinctus_ which does look very similar to the leopard gecko. I dont think I have ever heard of anyone breeding them together, and dont think it is possible. I personally wouldnt try it


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't belive I have heard of any "designer" lizards or geckos. Are they out there?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Leopard geckos are the beginner designer....we were producing "high yellows" back in the late 70's....now it is out of control...check out trempers sight Leopard geckos .com


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

actually what I ment by designer was a hybrid/outcross.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm not aware of any hybrids, but there are many, many different designers leos


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i did mean fat tail and i did get confused lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2004)

hybrids are the spawn of the devil!









sorry for your loss, we've experienced it too many times in the past, it unfortunately 'happens'

Next time around pay close mind to your temperatures and fluctuations if any. This could cause a premature hatch with the lack of pigment shown in this hatchling.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Goodluck with the babies!


----------

